# SS Port Townshend



## boilerd331 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all,
Am looking for any info on this ship. I have a cover in my collection that was posted onboard. I did a search within this group and came up empty. 
thanks


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

boilerd331,

This took me a while to find. The stamp looks like Port but it is actually Fort.
Hence the name of the ship is Fort Townshend. Eventually found by hunting 
on a site with lots of paquetboat covers and there she was with the name much more distinct.
Her particulars are:

FORT TOWNSHEND
Built 1936 by Blythswood SB Co Scotstoun - Yard No40.
Passenger ship - British.
3489 tons.
L96m x B13.7m.
Single screw triple expansion exhaust turbine - 13 kts.

Name Changes:
1952 Al Amir Saud.
1956 Mansour.
1960 Romantica.

BU Ambelaki 1985.

Attached a photo of the vessel.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

No wonder I could not find it. Much clearer here >


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I saw PORT TOWNSEND and thought, "Not the Furness ship, that would be TOWNSHEND." Never looked any further! Oops.


----------



## boilerd331 (Aug 22, 2014)

I should have noticed that myself. Thanks for the assist. All makes sense now.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Fort Townshend" of Furness Withy 'Red Cross Line' New York-Newfoundland service (New York, Halifax, St John's)


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Furness Withy one of the largest shipping companies in the UK that very few ever heard of. Fort Avalon and the Fort Hamilton were still operating on the New York Newfoundland run in the late fifties. The marconi sparks on one of those ships allegedly refused to be relieved and repatriated to the UK because he was 'enjoying" the hospitality of the Newfie girls. Lucky bugger.


----------

